# Taking rabbits out in public



## JetFalcon (May 28, 2019)

Just wondering has anyone tried taking their bunnies out in public? I started realizing you get tons of attention if you go to anywhere touristy. So now when I take my bunnies out, I have to ask myself if I want to swarmed and talking to people all day or not.

I taken them to the beach, you get to talk to alot of girls this way. I got a guy to comment, "you're going to talk to so many girls". Kids really like them, alot of kids remember me and the bunnies in my neighborhood since I take them to the park. People just get so amazed when they see a bunny out in public. Like in most outdoor shopping centers where people take their dog, my bunnies will get way more attention than most dogs.

I have yet to see another person take a bunny out in public in the 1 year I owned my bunnies. The closest was just a little girl taking her guinea pig to the park at the same time I took my bunnies to the park.


----------



## Hermelin (May 28, 2019)

You get really much attention taking a bunny out. 

I’ve done that with my buns, everyone stare and follows, even just walking one bun in harness and not leaving the yard. I will have people staring, start talking about bunnies and asking.

Even had a couple kids think my french lop bun was a dog, so I’ve had people coming up asking if my bunny really is a bunny. 

So bunnies truly know how to attract attention from people.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 28, 2019)

We took our 20 pound Checkered Giant to Petsmart--nobody had ever seen such a big bunny before.


----------



## FloppyHoppy (May 28, 2019)

There are too many diseases where I am to take my buns out on walks  you are so lucky! Do the buns like it? Mine only ever get to go to the vet when they leave the house haha. 

I would get annoyed if everyone approached me too - I do when people interrupt my mum to comment on her cute dog. It does deter me from wanting to go out with them.


----------



## Hermelin (May 28, 2019)

FloppyHoppy said:


> There are too many diseases where I am to take my buns out on walks  you are so lucky! Do the buns like it? Mine only ever get to go to the vet when they leave the house haha.
> 
> I would get annoyed if everyone approached me too - I do when people interrupt my mum to comment on her cute dog. It does deter me from wanting to go out with them.



My bunnies love it specially 2 out of 3, because they love the attention and when people pet them. But myself don’t like being around people that much [emoji23]


----------



## thelaurelcrowned (May 28, 2019)

I take my English Lop out all of the time and he has an absolute bLAST. He loves all of the attention and loves his carrier [emoji23][emoji1319]. He’s a huge ham and SUPER confident in any environment...he’ll even try to jump up and check out a circular saw when my fiancé is using it [emoji849]


----------



## A & B (May 28, 2019)

My male is super happy around people and just being out of the house, but his girlfriend isn't. I think I am going to get a bunny stroller for them because they do enjoy being outside. They went to Petsmart this weekend and they didn't appreciate all the barking dogs and chirping birds.

Beautiful bunnies!


----------



## Preitler (May 28, 2019)

Was at the vet today, Herr Hase has sore spots on his feet due to running too much on asphalt. He sure was the attraction there, he didn't mind being petted and fed by small kids, or the cats and the dog in the room. Only thing he didn't like was being confined to a cardboard box, which he started to turn into flakes during the 30 minutes we had to wait. 

Anyway, I don't take him out normally, diseases are one thing, and he isn't used to a harness. If we met a dog that has a hunting instinct and starts to move accordingly he would bolt. He doesn't mind dogs at all, but he does mind animals moving like predators.

Main thing is, I would feel like abusing him to get attention, he has no interest in it, dragging him around to amuse people - no, not me. If I ever get him used to the harness I would take strolls to the meadow with him, he sure would like it. The girls can go there without a leash, they are much more alert about their surroundings, and they don't go out alone.

About noisy tools, poor buck got a bloody toe once when he sneaked up on me (actually clambered over a pallet I put up to block the door of the shed) while I was working with the chainsaw...


----------



## Blue eyes (May 28, 2019)

I prefer to use an enclosed stroller if I take them out in public. I feel it's safest for them. I've not been lucky enough to have a rabbit that I could trust to not dart off if something scared them.


----------



## April LD (May 29, 2019)

I am scared of disease with my buns too. I would love to take my dog corrals to a park, set them up and let the buns run a bit, try to get them out there, used to noises, people other than myself and my kids, as I am trying to adopt some out (about 20) but I am SUPER picky about who. But I'm worried about disease, pesticides, etc. from the park, most of my buns do not like the halter (we call it the purple hug), we tried when they were younger and also as they got older - most don't care of it - wish they did.

I will fence off my front yard and people stop their cars and come check them out, neighborhood kids and adults come and pet them, any one walking/riding/driving by will stop. I live on a private lane but we get a good amount of traffic with the homes down in there. Or people biking/walking, we live near a botanical garden.
Some of my rabbits are more friendly than others. I let people know which are out and if they can "come in" to our space. Sometime I will just pick one up if they want to pet them, and the bunnies are cooperating LOL - a little easier since they can get spooked or sometimes they get under foot and I would hate for them to get stepped on and broken...

We just put up a fence in the back yard to keep them away from a rickety wood fence and trees/bushes they can't eat/munch on. They got their first run over this past weekend and they LOVE it! I am so excited....and they get to meet the ducks that like to come swim in the pool...little buggers (the ducks of course)! 

We have taken some to the pet store, some on car rides (some of my buns like the car - others don't, so we bring those who are ok) with us sometimes for a trip to Starbucks, pet store, feed store, and they get lots of attention too. People are like "that's made my day", "SO CUTE!!" "Can I pet your bunny". "I used to have bunnies when I was a kid", and SOOO many other things...

But it's so much fun to see the faces of people when you bring a bunny some place. It's just not usual


----------



## Liv's Hollands (May 29, 2019)

I bring my rabbits to the library where I volunteer for storytime and the bank. My rabbits have been to nursing homes and all sorts of events. I have a large airy purse that I put them in because carriers are so bulky


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (May 30, 2019)

My first bun, Baby, adapted well to the harness and liked to go for walks, but it’s like other people said, you get mobbed with people. Everyone is curious. I’m not a people person so I stopped taking her for walks. 

Now we live away from people, but we have Harvey and she hates the harness. I’ve thought about an enclosed stroller but she can get so frightened, particularly by planes and dogs. She has major freak outs about them, so I don’t stress her by now asking her out.


----------



## bigdaddyyonko (May 31, 2019)

I have my bun in a enclosed breathable backpack carrier with a small solar fan that keeps her cool. I tend to go to the parks early in the morning before a ton of people and the HOT sun are out. I don't mind them, but i'm horrible with small talk and I tend to sway the conversation to my bun bun so I don't have to talk about myself. I love it when people want to know where I got my carrier and if my bun likes it. (She doesn't mind being in her carrier)


----------



## Imbrium (May 31, 2019)

I've taken bunns out in a pet stroller before. The one I have, you can have them covered or uncovered depending on whether or not you want attention, lol. Even though it's CLEARLY not a baby stroller, no one has ever asked questions about what's in it in places like the grocery store. Until a semi-recent policy change to where pets are no longer allowed in Walmart (serious BOOO to that!), we used to occasionally grab one of our rabbits to take with us to Walmart. They'd just sit in the "child" part of the shopping cart and chill while we did our shopping... always very well behaved about it.

In the last couple weeks, we've been taking not one but *four* rabbits to various pet stores! They get a lot of attention, which they seem to like (Nala, especially) and pushing them around in a shopping cart (plus having them loose in the backseat with hubby's supervision) has been a great way to do bonding sessions for our quad in the making. Neutral territory, potential stressors, etc. We always encounter at least one leashed dog but it never seems to bother the bunns (granted, they live in a house with four cats and three of them spent time in a noisy animal shelter before finding their 'forever home' with us).

We get to show off our four awesome bunnies, make some peoples' day (both kids and grownups), disseminate some educational tidbits (like how everyone is spayed/neutered) and do a bonding session all at once. Fun times .


----------



## Velveteen Lop (May 31, 2019)

Hahaha, yes! All the responses, from "Is that real?" to "I used to have a rabbit as a kid." That one I internally roll my eyes to, because, yes, back in the days when rabbits gave you pink eye, and they only ate lettuce. Iceberg, no least. 

But people do love seeing my buns. I take them to the beach, or park, or local hardware store in our rabbit backpacks. Some of them love it, and some hate it. (Don't worry, we don't take the ones that hate it) I do bring my litters to our scripture class, and pass out the babies to hold. They've told me its very therapeutic, and its kind of funny as a teen to see grown adults 'fighting' over the bunnies, or 'stealing' them from their neighbor. 

Some of my buns love the harness, and people will do a double take, then quietly whisper and walk by, lol! I have a back pack with a clear shell, so my buns can look out, and people have asked if the rabbit is real, or stuffed. I then wonder why they'd think I'd take a stuffed rabbit anywhere....

It is fun to see the reactions from people, and my buns love the attention! A win win over here.


----------



## Niomi (Jun 1, 2019)

I have two rabbits that are leash trained. I don't take them outside because I am afraid of running into dogs. I do take rabbits to visit the elderly in assisted living. So many of the elderly had to leave their pets behind when they had to move, and they really appreciate the opportunity to hold a live pet.


----------



## Mommy-of-Tenoch (Jun 2, 2019)

We take Tenoch my rabbit on vacation He has been to many places in Florida, Georgia and the Smokey Mountains twice. We have a carrier for him and a harness.

One hotel stated he was the first rabbit they had to check-in.

When we stop at rest areas or to let him out he is harnessed and the area is searched for dogs or other animals 

He is not sure about the car for the first half hour or so. But we do not trust anyone to watch him and he is my son.


----------



## Dominus (Jun 2, 2019)

Way too many dog owners. Especially 'pittbull' breeds. And while Pitts are some of the sweetest I've seen, I would hate to see one, or any large dog forget their size difference and accidentally hurt my mini rex trying to play. Plus unlike dogs, my idiot would constantly be grazing and nibbling on all that yummy pest spray applied grass they have down here.


----------



## JetFalcon (Jun 2, 2019)

Dominus said:


> Way too many dog owners. Especially 'pittbull' breeds. And while Pitts are some of the sweetest I've seen, I would hate to see one, or any large dog forget their size difference and accidentally hurt my mini rex trying to play. Plus unlike dogs, my idiot would constantly be grazing and nibbling on all that yummy pest spray applied grass they have down here.



My friends pitbull type dog killed their bunny because the sister opened the door to grab a broom from the bunny room, and the dog went after it and killed it. I met the dog before and its a nice dog to humans. 

And there is a neighbor who has a german shepard. He trained the dog very well and is very firm with it. Thinking it was trained, I showed the dog the bunny, and it reacted by trying to bite. Thankfully I was holding the bunny and pulled him away, but I will never do that again, even trained dogs may not be able to resist a bunny.

If I see a dog, I will pick up my bunny. And usually I try find a raised surface like a table, curb, bench if I wanna let them roam around.


----------



## Imbrium (Jun 4, 2019)

Mommy-of-Tenoch said:


> But we do not trust anyone to watch him and he is my son.



I laughed out loud when I read this! Our beloved Layne (aka Lambers or "Son") passed away last January, but hubby and I always referred to him as our son - it's nice to know we're not the only weirdos whose kids all have tails! I still miss him so much, even though we're up to FOUR freaking bunnies now. He would've loved to meet the two newbie bunns .


----------



## Kristyn (Jun 4, 2019)

Hello! 

I'm new to this site.

(As of now it is not letting me upload pics..been trying and trying. Driving me nuts)

I just adopted a lionhead from a family looking for a good home. Shes was very skiddish. Weve had her about 3 weeks now and shes opened up very nicely! 

I'm in love with her already.

What advice do you guys have for taking a new bunny out. I'd love to but I dont want to freak her out as were trying to let her get used to our house and all of us. She comes to me pretty easily because I bond with her the most. But the others it depends.

I've wanted to take her out with me so bad but nervous about freaking her out and ruining all her progress.

What do you all think?

Hopefully can show pics soon!!


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 4, 2019)

Kristyn said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to this site.
> 
> ...



You can start putting up a pen/run so your bun can get used with the sounds and smell outside. 

When you have earned her trust, you can teach her to walk in harness. You start with harness practice indoors , when she’s used with it all. You start with leash training  

But it’s important that you earn her trust. If you can’t set up a run for your bun outdoors. You can teach her indoors and take her out in a calm place or carry her around to get used with smell and sounds, so she won’t panic and get scared.


----------



## April LD (Jun 4, 2019)

I have kids without tails, and with tails. They are my fur-babies and I love them all! So, you are not alone!!


----------



## Bucktooth (Jun 4, 2019)

I take two of mine outside, the other two get too scared and don't enjoy it. The harness is the scariest part. Also maybe don't take your bunny outside for the first time when the neighbors are mowing the lawn haahaa. At the park call out to the 20 kids to approach at a walk (because 20 kids running to see the bunny can also be scary) Lol my bunnies now pose for pictures with kids at the park they love it and pesticides are banned here so I don't have that to worry about at the park but you might


----------



## Kristyn (Jun 5, 2019)

Thankyou all for the tips! 

So I do have a harness for her... but as I'm trying to get her acquainted with everything ...I'm just so nervous to use it! Literally I'm the only one shes not skittish around! I dont think she was around many people at the house she was in... and they had to keep her separate because of the other animals they had. Which is why they wanted her in a better home. I'm a new bunny owner.. so I've been researching everything. They also only fed her pellets and hay. So I've been trying to introduce her to vegetables..have tried kale..spinach..carrots..basil... strawberries...banana..apple...she will not eat any of them! So I suppose I need to put that in another post. Lol.

So finally figured out pics. This whole time it was because I was using firefox as my main search engine.

Lol. Had no idea. Thakyou all!

Made her a bunny castle LOL


----------



## Redrabbit (Jun 5, 2019)

I’ve been trying to get our Rex used to the harness. I put it on indoors for about 5-10 minutes at a time about once a day when the house is calm. He’s definitely not a fan yet but I’m hoping he’ll get there


----------



## JetFalcon (Jun 6, 2019)

Redrabbit said:


> I’ve been trying to get our Rex used to the harness. I put it on indoors for about 5-10 minutes at a time about once a day when the house is calm. He’s definitely not a fan yet but I’m hoping he’ll get there



My bunnies don't really know they have a harness on and don't try take it off. 

Harness come in handy to let your bunny run around but prevent them from hiding under cars or bushes. At a supercar meet, my netherland dwarf decided to hide under a koenigsegg. Car was so low, that bunny had to squat down to fit under there. But thankfully I had a harness so I just had to pull him out. And at malls, if the bunnies find a bush, they will go to it.


----------



## Redrabbit (Jun 6, 2019)

JetFalcon said:


> My bunnies don't really know they have a harness on and don't try take it off.
> 
> Harness come in handy to let your bunny run around but prevent them from hiding under cars or bushes. At a supercar meet, my netherland dwarf decided to hide under a koenigsegg. Car was so low, that bunny had to squat down to fit under there. But thankfully I had a harness so I just had to pull him out. And at malls, if the bunnies find a bush, they will go to it.



Do you mind me asking what harness you have? Mine definitely knows he has it on! Maybe it’s the wrong harness or maybe it’s him


----------



## JetFalcon (Jun 7, 2019)

Redrabbit said:


> Do you mind me asking what harness you have? Mine definitely knows he has it on! Maybe it’s the wrong harness or maybe it’s him



I don't know the exact brand. The smaller Neth Dwarf (left of avatar) wears a xtra small dog double looped harness. The bigger bunny (tan bunny in avatar) wears either the blue double looped harness or this vest thing that my mom got for our small dog. 

But bunny's bodies aren't like dogs, so they can still slip out, so you only have so many chances to pull them back until the harness comes out. But it's alot better than having nothing. Just avoid something like hiking trails where it be a nightmare to find them. I only do urban areas like shopping centers, beach board walks, places with lots of people so if they do run you will like


----------



## Hermelin (Jun 7, 2019)

Redrabbit said:


> Do you mind me asking what harness you have? Mine definitely knows he has it on! Maybe it’s the wrong harness or maybe it’s him



You should use a chest harness or Y-harness for your bunnies. Rabbits won’t escape them and they make sure the pressure won’t be on the neck when they pull. 

For my netherland dwarf bun, I had to order a harness specially made for him because he was tiny as a kit. Still small for an adult, the normal size of a kit little bit overweight. 

The harness should strap around your bun, you should be able to fit 2 fingers between. 

Some rabbits will need a bit encouragement to get used with the harness and others won’t even care about the harness. My own bunny, I had to handle with both. 

You can start with harness training in a safe place and make sure to give a lot of treats. When your bun used with that or you have won it’s trust you can start with leash training.


----------



## Kristyn (Jun 7, 2019)

So I'm about to try and get mrs bunny wailer used to hers. 

I'm very nervous about it.

She HATES being picked up so far. 

(She was adopted almost 4 weeks ago now.)

But I want to get her used to going out and stuff. 

Do you ally him it's too soon to start getting her used to picking up and harness? I'm nervous to start.

Every morning she runs up to me and has to have her half hour or + morning run down and scratch lol. And follows me to make coffee and back. So shes definitely used to me. But everytime I've had to pick her up shell run from me for the next hour... hence while I'm nervous to start!!


----------



## Kristyn (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Kristyn (Jun 7, 2019)

Kristyn said:


> So I'm about to try and get mrs bunny wailer used to hers.
> 
> I'm very nervous about it.
> 
> ...




Gosh holy spell check.
Sorry typing fast!
I meant do you think it's too early to start getting her used to a harness and picking up?

And meant morning rub down not run down. Although she does that too. Lol


----------



## Imbrium (Jun 7, 2019)

For picking her up, try sitting down on the floor and waiting for her to come to you, then picking her up and holding her in your lap. Hold/pet her briefly and then let her go without ever standing up (heck, offer a treat while you hold her or right after you put her down). Assuming she lets you get her, it's a way to ease into the idea of being held/picked up. Another good tactic is to cuddle with her while her feet are on the ground - lay in bed or on the sofa with her, or sit on the couch/floor/bed with her up against your leg and pet her/hold her in place.

Our Harley Quinn loathed being picked up or held at first despite being an outgoing and friendly bunny. She's still not thrilled about being held or carried but tolerates it and has *really* come around on the snuggling as long as her feet are on the ground. Hubby and I have had seven rabbits over the years and they've all been pretty good snugglers if they're laying in bed watching TV with me (if I try to hold them in my arms/lap, some of them have been significantly less amenable to the idea).


----------



## Kristyn (Jun 8, 2019)

Imbrium said:


> For picking her up, try sitting down on the floor and waiting for her to come to you, then picking her up and holding her in your lap. Hold/pet her briefly and then let her go without ever standing up (heck, offer a treat while you hold her or right after you put her down). Assuming she lets you get her, it's a way to ease into the idea of being held/picked up. Another good tactic is to cuddle with her while her feet are on the ground - lay in bed or on the sofa with her, or sit on the couch/floor/bed with her up against your leg and pet her/hold her in place.
> 
> Our Harley Quinn loathed being picked up or held at first despite being an outgoing and friendly bunny. She's still not thrilled about being held or carried but tolerates it and has *really* come around on the snuggling as long as her feet are on the ground. Hubby and I have had seven rabbits over the years and they've all been pretty good snugglers if they're laying in bed watching TV with me (if I try to hold them in my arms/lap, some of them have been significantly less amenable to the idea).



Thankyou for the advice! That sounds helpful I'm definitely going to start trying. 

She is constantly coming to me for rub downs and pets throughout the day but any motion of trying to pick up she is gone. Lol

But I will try the treat thing. Literally THE ONLY TREAT aka other food besides pellets and hay she will even though so far is raisins. She loves raisins. But being as though they arent very healthy I only give her about 2 a day. She WON'T touch ANYTHING ELSE. Spinach.kale..parsley..mint..basil..carrots..apple..banana.. I'm still trying more though.

But yes I will totally start doing this! Thanks!


----------



## Norm (Jun 10, 2019)

Rupert Bunny has a Facebook page where some of his outside and public activities can be seen. He is the lead bunny of a warren of (11) bunny volunteers who visit care homes, hospices and other facilities, as well as going shopping and general visiting around. Rupert has volunteered for hundreds and hundreds of hours and interacted with 40,000+ people.

Rupert is our 4th house bunny and, like his therapy friends, prefers to ride in his basket while out visiting. Some of his bigger friends and couples like to ride in their strollers, but all are very sociable and love the attention. IME, it's all about feeling secure in the basket and the hoomins taking care about possible risks. A sturdy walking stick has been required in order to "reason" with a few undisciplined dogs, but that has been extremely rare over the 25 years in which we have been taking bunnies out in public.

Others have observed that one is not wise to be in a hurry to get things done when a bunny is in company. The smile which pops onto a small child's face when they are bored while shopping is amazing.


----------



## Imbrium (Jun 17, 2019)

Kristyn said:


> Literally THE ONLY TREAT aka other food besides pellets and hay she will even though so far is raisins. She loves raisins. But being as though they arent very healthy I only give her about 2 a day. She WON'T touch ANYTHING ELSE.



Man, she's a tougher nut to crack than Harley! I had to try a lot of fruits before I found treats she loved, but she's a good veggie eater. If you can't find a "treat" she cares for, then withhold a portion of her daily pellet ration to hand-feed as treats. Pellets are prized enough that you can use them as rewards (which is great when you're trying not to over-feed fruits and such).


----------



## Kristyn (Jun 18, 2019)

Imbrium said:


> Man, she's a tougher nut to crack than Harley! I had to try a lot of fruits before I found treats she loved, but she's a good veggie eater. If you can't find a "treat" she cares for, then withhold a portion of her daily pellet ration to hand-feed as treats. Pellets are prized enough that you can use them as rewards (which is great when you're trying not to over-feed fruits and such).



Hey!

Yes that's a good idea!
But what sucks is I mean literally ANYTHING other than pellets and hay... I've tried.. carrots.. lettuce.. spinach..kale..broccoli leaves.. basil..parsley..cauliflower leaves...banana..apple.
Blueberry..and probably a few others. she literally sniffs and hops away. I want her to be healthier and a veggie eater too! But she doesnt seem to like any of it.
She was adopted by us also..I found out shes about 9 months old now. And I dont think they fed her any veggies... so im not sure if that can be why.

I know were changing up original posters post so we can try to talk somewhere else? Not sure how we can do it. Lol. I'm new to this. But I've been trying to get all the bunny advice I can get as I'm also a new bunny owner.

Been researching stuff like crazy though!


----------



## Kristyn (Jun 18, 2019)

Norm said:


> Rupert Bunny has a Facebook page where some of his outside and public activities can be seen. He is the lead bunny of a warren of (11) bunny volunteers who visit care homes, hospices and other facilities, as well as going shopping and general visiting around. Rupert has volunteered for hundreds and hundreds of hours and interacted with 40,000+ people.
> 
> Rupert is our 4th house bunny and, like his therapy friends, prefers to ride in his basket while out visiting. Some of his bigger friends and couples like to ride in their strollers, but all are very sociable and love the attention. IME, it's all about feeling secure in the basket and the hoomins taking care about possible risks. A sturdy walking stick has been required in order to "reason" with a few undisciplined dogs, but that has been extremely rare over the 25 years in which we have been taking bunnies out in public.
> 
> Others have observed that one is not wise to be in a hurry to get things done when a bunny is in company. The smile which pops onto a small child's face when they are bored while shopping is amazing.




That sounds pretty awesome!

I know a lot of people have talked about bringing their bunnies in stores and what not but where I live... MD.. pets arent allowed in like...ANY stores or places really! Although I'd love to take her when and If I can get her used to being in her harness. We adopted her and shes been with us about a month now. Shes definitely getting comfortable. She even snuggles with me and likes kisses and playing. But picking up not so much so still giving her time. The only place around here I could take her is the pet places or stores but there are mostly dogs that go there and I'm not trying to freak her out!! 

But that sounds cool what you guys do! I've never heard of anything like that here!


----------



## JetFalcon (Jun 25, 2019)

I also now have a pet backpack with wheels. So it goes on the back for maximum efficiency, or it can become a roller if carrying two bunnies becomes too heavy, or set on the ground. 

It makes it much easier to take them out, so I don't have to hold them when I need to walk. And they have a safe enclosed space when traveling so I have a place to put them when my hands are full. Or if I need to enter a fast casual food place and I have a safe place for my bunnies to chill out rather than running around on the chairs / tables. Also great for the beach because I can keep them in my backpack until I feel its safe to let them out. 

I thought about stroller, but I'm a guy and I think its just a bit weird to push around a stroller. Plus strollers take up space and aren't compact when you need to say go inside a crowded store. I much prefer the backpack, it kind of reminds me of Pokemon where trainers could have Pokemon hang out in their backpack.


----------

